# Weinmann question...date



## Dale Alan (Feb 21, 2017)

I was wondering if there is anyway to pinpoint when these were made ?I have a gentleman that wants to buy some but wants to make sure they are correct for his bikes . I have looked on the web but have failed. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 21, 2017)

If those are 7mm center bolts then they were used by Schwinn on April '71 and earlier MS/BS side-pull calipers (later ones were 6mm). I'm not sure how that relates to Weinmann brakes supplied to other mfrs. 

Not sure about the Weinmann branded washer though, I believe those became "Schwinn Approved" in or around 1967. Of course for other makes the Weinmann version would have remained correct.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank You Metacortex. They are 7mm,He did not mention anything about the washers and I never thought to ask.


----------

